# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  kad ste prestale krvariti nakon poroda?

## Diana33

vjerujem da je već bilo pitanja po ovoj temi, ali ja ne mislim na menstruaciju nego na slabo "curkanje". naime rodila sam prije 6 tjedana i još mi ponekad malo procuri. Kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## bucka

5 tjedana!

----------


## puntica

6 tjedana

----------


## jkitanov

5tjedana

----------


## marijanada

Nakon 6 tjedana je polako prestajalo i nestalo tek nakon 8. U šestom tjednu me uhvatila panika kada mi je izašla velika količina zgrušane krvi i onda sam brzo odjurila u bolnicu na pregled. Doktor me pitao: "Dušo, zar vam nisu rekli kako mogu izgledati krvarenja nakon poroda?" Dao mi je ergometrin, ali ga nisam htjela piti jer sam dojila i tako je sve na kraju prošlo u redu.

----------


## rossa

4 tjedna

----------


## BebaBeba

3 tjedna, a 2 tjedna poslije dobila prvu mengu ma bas sam se razveselila....   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## rossa

5 tjedana? meni se činilo prebrzo kad sam dobila nakon godinu dana. uf-uf

----------


## Sandaaa

5 tjedana, ali do zadnjeg sam dana krvarila obilno, a krv je bila žarko crvena. nakon 4 tjedna sam bila kod dokice koja mi je rekla da je i to normalno.

----------


## boškarin

6 tjedana, a nakon 3,5 mjeseca prvu mengu

----------


## Frida

Prvi puta nakon četiri, drugi puta nakon dva tjedna.

----------


## benedetta

Nakon 3 tjedna, ali dva tjedna poslije je ponovno počelo i 2-3 dana sam na dnevnom ulošku pronalazila krv, čak sam mislila da je prva menstruacija jer sam osjećala lagano stezanje i grčeve u trbuhu. Sada nakon 6 čini se da je potpuno prestalo.

----------


## Lutka

jako dugo sam imala tragove krvi-dva tri mjeseca sigurno.
papa i brisevi su bili svi ok.

----------


## dani1

Prvi puta nakon carskog jedno šest tjedana. Menstruacija došla opaka nakon mjesec dana i krvarila sam jako dve tjedna, poslije sve normalno. Drugi i treći porod okvirno tri tjedna. Drugi put menstruacija nakon četri mjeseca i bila je neredovita, a sada treći put hvala bogu još je nema.

----------


## sanjaneo

ravnih 8 tjedana

----------


## maya1982

Sedam tjedana!

----------


## nevenera

kod mene dobrih 10 tjedana no ja sam imala zaostalu posteljicu pa ne znam jesam li dobar primjer

----------


## kole

4 tjedna

----------


## sis

8 tjedana

----------


## mamitzi

prvi put nešto preko 2 mjeseca, dobila sam neki antibiotik (ne sjećam se imena) i tek je onda prestalo. drugi put oko 5 tjedana, s tim da sam prvi tjedan stvarno krvarila, a onda kako koji dan, neki bi bilo malo, neki puno, a ponekad ništa.

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Oko šest tjedana. Dvije bebe, dvije posteljice. Da je bila jedna, možda bi kraće trajalo, a i ovako sam zadnja četiri tjedna krvarila samo u tragovima.

----------


## moia

4 tjedna krvarenje, prvo žarko crveno, zatim prema smečkastom, povremeno u tragovima, povremeno obilno. onda 1 tjedan žučkasti iscjedak. i sad će vjerojatno sljedeći tjedan biti kraj.

----------


## sir_oliver

skoro 6 tj

----------


## domy

Ja sam rodila prije 15 dana carski i do jučer navečer je konstantno malo curkalo ali malo.
I od jučer teku potoci .Sad me brine jel to normalno ili...?

----------


## domy

Ajme grozno malo prije mi je izletilo nešto odvratno na uložak.
Neki ogroman komad kao zgrušane krvi, fuj.
To mi se u mojih 32 godine još nije desilo.
Jel to nešto zabrinjavajuće?

----------


## mina5

Meni je trebalo oko 2,5 mj da potpuno prestane. Na UZV-u i pregledima je sve bilo ok. Ali eto nekome treba dulje nekome kraće.

----------


## dorotea24

prvi puta nakon normalnog poroda 6 tjedana i onda kiretaža zaostale posteljice, a drugi puta CR i 2.5 mjeseca ....poludila sam više od toga

----------


## vjestica

ja sam rodila prije 15 dana i sad više nije krvarenje već više kao svijetlosmeđe na žućkasti iscjedak
trebam li se brinuti zbog toga?

----------


## Amandica

ja sam krvarila 3 tjedna (vaginalni porod). Nakomn toga tjedan dana žućkasti iscjedak. Sad neakon mjesec dana ništa  :Smile:  čekam prvu mengu

----------


## martinela

krvarila 4 tjedna ali zadnji tjedan samo u tragovima  :Smile:

----------


## bibai

> Meni je trebalo oko 2,5 mj da potpuno prestane. Na UZV-u i pregledima je sve bilo ok. Ali eto nekome treba dulje nekome kraće.


Isto ovako.

----------


## (maša)

prviput nakon 4 tj, drugi put nakon 6 dana..

----------


## mašnica

> kod mene dobrih 10 tjedana no ja sam imala zaostalu posteljicu pa ne znam jesam li dobar primjer


Ja sam isto imala zaostalu posteljicu, samo krvarenje jedno 3,4 tjedna, kasnije još 10tak dana iscjedak žućkasti...

----------


## icyoh

> Prvi puta nakon četiri, drugi puta nakon dva tjedna.


 
Isto.
Drugi put sam (slabo) krvarila još par dana nakon izlaska iz rodilišta i to je bilo to.

----------


## a.k.

Ja sam sad 5 i pol tjedna od poroda, taman mi je poceo prestajati iscjedak, ali mi se opet pojacao i crvenkasto-smeckaste je boje. Sad se pitam dal je to mozda menga?

----------


## icyoh

Mislim da ne.
Meni je prvi put nakon krvarenja počeo iscjedak pa opet (lagano) krvarenje.

Disclaimam da sam ekonomist, ne ginekolog.

----------


## dee dee

3 tjedna

----------


## andreja

4tj sam krvarila,pred kraj je bio samo žuti sluzavi iscjedak,zatim je prestalo.sad nakon 3 dana ja počela ponovno krvariti...dal je to možda već menstruacija??? :Shock:  ima li ko kakvo slično iskustvo? dal je to nastavak krvarenja ili je moguće da sam već dobila menstruaciju???

----------


## luci2

I kod mene isto tako prošlo 4 tjedna, krvarila baš konstantno otprilike 2 tjedna nakon toga povremeno krene pa stane.Nadam se da je to još sve normalno.Mislim da nije još menstruacija nekako smatram da treba biti malo veći razmak između krvarenja.

----------


## a.k.

Meni isto tako bilo, prestao iscjedak pa pocelo krvarenje negdje u 6. tjednu, jucer bila kod ginekologice, pregledala me na uzv, kaze da je to menga. Iako dojim! Kaze da mange poslje poroda mogu biti cudljive, neredovite, preobilne ili vrlo oskudne.

----------


## andreja

i ja dojim,a krvarenje je baš poput menge,a i imala sam lagane menstrualne grčeve,jučer sam zvala svoju gin.i pitala,i ona kaže da je moguće da je menga iako je rijetkost da tako brzo dođe poslije poroda...

----------


## anamix

krvarila sam točno dva mjeseca nakon poroda. 2 posljednja tjedna onako slabije, i bilo je smeđe i fujkasto, ali da - dva mjeseca. moja gin rekla da je to okej, ali da bi dulje ipak bilo predugo

----------


## pepeljuga

ja sam rodila prije 10 dana, i oblino krvarim, tipa potrosim paket VIR 80 za 2 dana, i na uloscu su cesto ugrusci krvi, prvi put sam rodila na carski i krvarila slabo mozda 10-ak dana, a ovo osjecam se malaksalo, boli me rez i konstantno sam umorna, beba mi je srecom dobra nocu se budi svaka 4h, dojim i imam mlijeka, ali  krvarenje me muci, je li to normalno-  tak oobilno s ogron+mnim ugruscima. sestricna je rodila z Svicarskoj i rekla mije da su joj dali neke tablete da krvarenje sto prije prestane

----------


## anamix

imaš i kod nas te tablete, ali imaju dosta nuspojava a i bolno je kad se naglo prestaje s krvarenjem. krvarenje je čišćenje nakon poroda i ugrušci su normalni tim više što si nedavno rodila. kao i umor. ipak je sve to veliki stres za organizam. pollako ipak je babinje s razlogom babinje  :Smile:

----------


## EvaMONA

1. porod - 3 tjedna, ali sam se puno više odmarala i imala pomoć.
2. put sam još nakon 6 tjedana 3 dana krvarila da sam mislila da je to već prva menstruacija (ali se nisam mogla odmarati nakon 2. poroda i nisam imala pomoć pa mislim da je to bilo djelomično i zato) i  sa tim je stalo.

----------


## šniki

Ja sam već luda od tih uložaka....rodila sam prije 10 tjedana....i dalje krvarim, lagano, ali eto, krvarim....bila sam i kod ginekologa, kaže sve ok...ali ipak!? Pa zakaj tak dugo? Prek noći najčešće nema ništa, ali prek dana onak kenjka stalno....( jel bilo ikome tak)?

----------


## andreja

curke moje ja već imala drugu mengu!!! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ana.m

1. put, vaginalni, 6 tjedana-prva menga nakon 4 mjeseca
2. put carski, 4 tjedna-prva menga nakon 6 mjeseci
3. put carski, još krvarim...ali slabašno, zapravo, samo tu i tamo neki izljev. Ali još je rano...-mengi se ne nadam još mjesecima, vidjet ćemo...

----------


## šniki

Eto, bojim se uopće poveseliti, ali mislim da sam nakon 11tjedana i ja došla do kraja......kakve sam sreće i menga će pokucati uskoro na vrata i ja luda ću ih otvoriti ( nikad se ne zna ko je na vratima, pa eto....)

----------


## bibai

> Eto, bojim se uopće poveseliti, ali mislim da sam nakon 11tjedana i ja došla do kraja......kakve sam sreće i menga će pokucati uskoro na vrata i ja luda ću ih otvoriti ( nikad se ne zna ko je na vratima, pa eto....)


Ti mi daješ nadu.
Meni već 9. tjedan i nema naznaka prestanku.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## BubikaM

nakon poroda prestala sam krvariti za oko 4-5 tjedana.
a prva menga stigla nakon 3 i pol mjeseca od poroda. a nadala sam se da ce duze potrajati, iako sam i nakon prvog poroda dobila tu negdje. 
pa sam brzo ostala trudna  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## alkemicar

ravno nakon 40 dana je prestalo krvarenje

----------


## jkuntic

nakon prvog poroda..krvarila sam oko 4-5 tjedana.a nakon drugog..pa cirka manje od tri tjedna a to ukljucuje i prestanak lohija..

----------


## mici85

ja sam rodila  prije 15 dana i nakon 10 dana je krvarenje gotovo prestalo, cak sam stavljala samo dnevni ulozak, i prekojucer mi je opet krenulo onako ful obilno uz neku ostru bol u donjem dijelu trbuha. jucer mi je izasao komad krvi ili necega velik kao cijela saka i uspanicila sam se. doktoricu ne mogu dobiti. jel to normalno?
danas opet nesto kao slabije i manje me boli.
u prvoj trudnoci je trajalo jedno 3i pol tjedna al nije bilo nikakve boli (jest da sam onda imala pomoc i jedno dijete, a sad nemam bas pomoci i imam 2 djece ali... )
panika me uhvatila zbog ovog velikog komada krvi i nekog tkiva. jel moguce da je to od posteljice?

----------


## tulip

nakon prvog poroda krvarila sam punih 6 tjedana, pa mi je na kontroli liječnica ipak dala Ergotil kapi i prestalo je za par dana.

----------


## tulip

NIje loše malo više jesti hranu bogatu željezom za vrijeme krvarenja. I odmarati se! Ako se pretjeruje s fizičkom aktivnošću, krvarenje se zna pojačati iako je već bilo sasvim slabo.

----------


## žužy

Jučer je bilo dva mjeseca nakon poroda i ja još krvarim. Zadnjih tjedan,dva sam bila ma dnevnom ulošku,sa smeđim iscjetkom i onda mi se pred tri dana spustila friška krv,obilno. I evo nastavilo se. El moguče da mi je to več menga,da se spojila sa čiščenjem od poroda? Dojim. A na kontroli šest tj. nakon poroda,sve je bilo dobro i na vag. pregledu i na uzv-u.

----------


## Ginger

moguce, zuzy, moguce
ja sam iza svakog poroda imala minimalnu ili nikakvu pauzu i odmah menga
nakon 7 tjedana lohija
uz iskljucivo dojenje
i svaka sljedeca je bila ko urica

----------


## žužy

Vrit...a taman mislila malo predahnuti. Cijelu trudnoču cure utrići,sad ovo..
Bio je carski, al vjerojatno nema veze.
Buni me kaj nije tipična menga,več čista crvena krv.
Bum vidla kroz koji dan.

----------


## Ginger

Nema veze, i moj prvi porod je bio carski
Nema odmora.

----------


## Boxica

> Jučer je bilo dva mjeseca nakon poroda i ja još krvarim. Zadnjih tjedan,dva sam bila ma dnevnom ulošku,sa smeđim iscjetkom i onda mi se pred tri dana spustila friška krv,obilno. I evo nastavilo se. El moguče da mi je to več menga,da se spojila sa čiščenjem od poroda? Dojim. A na kontroli šest tj. nakon poroda,sve je bilo dobro i na vag. pregledu i na uzv-u.


moguće je, kod mene identična situacija nakon trećeg poroda, isto je carski bio...

----------


## Zuska

Žuži, nakon prvog poroda, krvarila sam 39 dana, zadnjih par dana samo malo, onako smeđi iscjedak. Jedva sam čekala da završi. 
40-ti dan od poroda dobila mengu. Uz dojenje na zahtjev. 
I od tada mi je bila redovita menga, svakih 25 dana. A dojila 14 mjeseci. 

Nakon prvog poroda imala sam pauzu između krvarenja i menge jedno mjesec dana. Mengu dobila 2 mjeseca od poroda i eno je točna ko sat. Mali ima 16 mjeseci i još dojimo. 

Ja sam to protumačila da me priroda prisiljava na još djece prije menopauze, ali sad sam joj odlučila prkositi  :Smile:

----------


## lavko

Tri puna mjeseca. Pregledavana i sve u redu bilo. Prestalo tek nakon ta tri duga mjeseca.

----------


## žužy

Ajme...možda ipak još nije menga. Jučer čitav dan niti kapi,i onda navečer izljev. Posle i sad opet ništ.

----------


## j-la

Krvarila sam 5 sedmica, onda stalo. Nakon 7 dana opet prokrvarila, baš puno svježe krvi. Trajalo oko 5 dana. Bila na pregledu dva mjeseca nakon poroda, sve ok. Pravu menstruaciju dobila nakon 11 mjeseci od poroda. Porod je bio carski. Dakle, moguće da nije menga.

----------


## Medeja

Ja sam krvarila mjesec dana, a onda tri tjedna nekakav smećkasti iscjedak.
Na uzv mi je gin uočio nekakav ugrušak u maternici i rekao da će to s prvommengom van. Jel još tko imao ovakav problem? Bio je porod carskim.

----------


## žužy

Moja saga o krvarenju se nastavlja.
U ovih,skoro pa četri mjeseca od poroda,nisam krvarila dva tjedna.
Tri mj. u komadu,s tim da mi je zadnjih sedam dana bila menga. Onda dva tj. ništ i od 7.5. ne staje. Bude par dana smeđe pa bež pa opet tamno smeđe...i onda mi se u nedjelju spustilo puno friške krvi i evo još curi .
Bila sam u ponedjeljak na uzv,ko bi dočekal da prestane.
Rekla mi dr da to nije normalno ali da je moguče,i dešavat će mi se sve dokle budem dojila. Imam takvu maternicu. Super...
Ima hormonska terapija ali ne može mi dati jer dojim.
Vidla i dva mioma,jedan u stijenci i jedan koji zna uzrokovat krvarenje,ali veli da je ovaj na takvom mjestu da ne smeta i nije uzrok mom krv.
Endometrij mi je 4,2 mm.
Uglavnom,mogu samo čekat...ako primjetim da sam anemična il mi bude slabo,nek nakravim kks i crp.

----------


## eryngium

A da napraviš odmah kks i crp?  Javiš se svojoj dr opće prakse i tražiš ju uputnicu?
Jer to je fanj dug period za krvariti. Dok postaneš anemična i primjetiš da si anemična može proći oho-ho vremena. 
Doduše, ja sam od onih što malo pušu na hladno jer imam loših iskustava iz bližeg i daljeg kruga što familije, što poznatih.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

Budem svakak,prvom prilikom.

----------


## Kaae

Sto ti je htjela dati kao terapiju? Postoji velika sansa da, nazalost, ne zna nista o dojenju.

Ovdje cesto takva krvarenja rjesavaju progesteronskim tabletama (sto je kompatibilno s dojenjem).

----------


## LadyB

cure trebamoje savjet, od poroda će sutra biti 40 dana..
krvarila sam dosta

----------


## LadyB

cure trebam savjet, od poroda će sutra biti 40 dana..

krvarila sam dosta prva 3 tjedna i onda je sve to skoro prestalo u 4.tjednu..i evo pred dva dana iz mene opet izljev krvi..onako pošteno da moram svako 2-3 sata promjeniti uložak..kao kad tel dobijem mengu..krv je svježa i nađe se i pokoji manji tamno crveno ugrušak...

Dojim na zahtjev i nemam s dojenjem nikakvih problema..dosta sam na nogama sto mi je naporno jer sam mjesecima lezala u trudnoći  (stogo) mislila sam na pregled sad ovaj tjedan kad je krenulo opet to neocekivano krvarenje..a ginekolog mi je na godišnjem..

Što da radim? Da li da čekam još koji dan hoće li stati? Je li moguće da je to menga već?
luuuda sam...
(porod je bio vaginalni)

----------


## žužy

*Lady*,eto slično ko i meni. Izgleda da je sve to nepravilno krvarenje moguče dok god dojimo.

----------


## LadyB

> *Lady*,eto slično ko i meni. Izgleda da je sve to nepravilno krvarenje moguče dok god dojimo.


Žužy baš čitam tvoje postove unatrag..omg!
pa nikad kraja nama..uvijek nešto..

----------


## žužy

Ma...evo zadnjih par dana osječam bolan pritisak dolje i napuhnuta sam čudo. Ko da će menga svaki čas.
Prošli mjesec mi došla 7. no trajala je tri tjedna. Sve me strah kak bude sad.
Ti uskoro imaš kontrolu,šest tj. nakon poroda jel?
Držim fige da stane do tad..a i ak ne stane,budeš čuïla kak veli dr na to.

----------


## LadyB

I ja osjećam pritisak Al više ne znam što je posljedica poroda i rezanja a što je "novi simptom"..sama sam s malim po čitav dan i ne stajem tako da nisam normalna..sutra zovem opet ginekologa..

jel uvz pregled vaginalan ili? jer ono..nije mi baš do guranja sonde..

----------


## žužy

Da,vaginalan. Al to ti bu najmanji problem..javi kaj kaže dr.
I ja sam uglavnom po cijele dane solo s malim,i stalno mi je na rukama...vjeroj. mi je i zato duže zarastala rana,ja bila na cr.

----------


## LadyB

> Da,vaginalan. Al to ti bu najmanji problem..javi kaj kaže dr.
> I ja sam uglavnom po cijele dane solo s malim,i stalno mi je na rukama...vjeroj. mi je i zato duže zarastala rana,ja bila na cr.


Bila kod gin..upućena da mirujem..imam ugrušak u maternici a kako dojim i imam dobre nalaze krvi neće mi ništa dati od ljekova već bi se to trebalo samo rješiti ovim krvarenjem..
Vaginalni pregled tj.uvz mi je bio jaaaaaaako neugodan  :Sad: 

Uglavnom nadam se da će tako i biti..

----------


## žužy

Ajoj  :Undecided:  vidiš ti to.
Nadam se da bude sve izašlo što prije i bez problema.
Još krvariš frišku krv ili smeđi iscj.?

----------


## LadyB

doslovno sve Žužy..i svježe i tamnije i pokoji manji ugrusak i neka sluz..kažu sve normalno :/ pa eto..čekam..smanjuje se..al ono ne znam kako da mirujem..

----------


## LadyB

evo samo da vam javim kako mi nisu vidjeli da se radi o ostatku posteljice i imala sam sreću da nije krenulo jos komplikacija..na kraju sam morala na kiretažu..i sve to privatno jer ove naše bolnice su me skoro života stajale..

----------


## eryngium

Ajme LadyB, prestrašno! Dobro da se nije dalo na zlo!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## LadyB

a eto..ne znam kaj bi rekla..mene fakat niš nije zaobišlo..nadam se da je ovo kraj..ne budem ja više rađala..
nadam se da samo sad još i nakon zahvata neću krvariti dugo..
prošla kiretaza mi je krvarila preko tjedna..

----------


## ljube555

Ja sam krvarila dva tjedna i dalje nista. Mala cicala 6 tjedana i presla na dohranu. I ja ostala prirodno trudna bez da sam dobila prvu menstruaciju nakon poroda.

----------


## ljube555

Ja sam krvarila dva tjedna i nakon toga nista. Mala cicala 6tjedana. Nakon sedam tjedana od poroda ostala sam prirodna trudna bez da sam dobila prvu menstruaciju.

----------


## MMK

Skoro 4 mj. Išla na pregled, pa na kontrolu rekli proći će.

----------


## kiki30

Cure  danas mi 12 dan od poroda..jos krvarim,manje i savovi pomalo padaju  nego kad stojim cca 5-10 min imam strasan pritisak dole..vise na lijevoj strani di je zavrsni sav i bas me boli ..neznam ko da mi neki uteg prisiven na tu stranu pa mi radi tezinun..neugodno..ne mogu nego ici leci..
Jel vama tako bilo ?

----------


## nanimira

Meni je bilo tako ako ne i gore, uzmi lupocet ili brufen.  Ja sam krvarila 2,5mj.

----------

